

As upscale home complexes add great chefs, more buyers are biting - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2007/12/19/MNQCTT19C.DTL

======
kingnothing
This reminds me of the lifestyle of the rich and famous in the late 1800s. The
well to do, like Andrew Carnegie, would often live in luxury hotels instead of
private residences for reasons exactly like this -- they had all sorts of
great ameneties in the buildings, such as barber shops, book stores, news
stands, and, of course, restaurants. Looks like that style of living is
beginning to make a comeback.

------
gibsonf1
"What we found during our research for the project is that San Franciscans are
obsessed with three things: food, wine and fitness,"

